# Turning in Visa (FM3)



## nctomexico (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,
We will be moving back to the states and my question is: can we turn in our (pre-April 2010 FM-3 booklets) visas at immigration in the airport or do we need to go to a local immigration office? We're not planning to renew but don't want to just leave and not properly cancel as we may be traveling back for quick trips now and then and don't want to run into any problems. 
Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm quite sure that INM, at the airport or the border, can cancel your visa as you leave. If flying, they'll issue an FMM with the exit stamp for you to be able to get your boarding pass. You are correct to do it this way, because missing renewals is cause for a fine and other problems upon return and application for a new visa. If you have a vehicle, be sure to get the receipt for removal of the importation sticker. Keep that forever.


----------



## nctomexico (Feb 14, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I'm quite sure that INM, at the airport or the border, can cancel your visa as you leave. If flying, they'll issue an FMM with the exit stamp for you to be able to get your boarding pass. You are correct to do it this way, because missing renewals is cause for a fine and other problems upon return and application for a new visa. If you have a vehicle, be sure to get the receipt for removal of the importation sticker. Keep that forever.


Thanks RVGringo! I thought that was the case. I'll post after I complete this process with any updates.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

For a note.

When my cousin left via land route at Nuevo Laredo he came in very late at night and no immigration office was open, but he was able to cancel his car permit. He went back to Washington, DC and was able to turn in his FM3 at the embassy there.


----------

